# Idiot proof recipes.



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

Hi. I'm looking for some recipes for our family. I'm after things that are:


Idiot proof (because I'm making them)
Healthy
Preferably veggie
Simple ingredients rather than prepared ingredients; prepared stuff tends to be different in different countries.
Relatively cheap (I'm feeing six at a sitting here)
Oh, and pasta/potato/rice et c based is all welcome.
Today I'm making Knödel which is a local dish based on soaking old bread in milk and making it into balls with onions and salt and pepper added. I think that's called dumplings in the UK but I'm not sure.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hi. I'm looking for some recipes for our family. I'm after things that are:
> 
> 
> Idiot proof (because I'm making them)
> ...



And the prize for the first brand new thread in Food & Drink goes to you.  

That should cheer you up on a rainy day! ☔


----------



## MichaelW2 (28 Sep 2019)

I have a couple of standby recepies when I have student lodgers but dont do much vegetarian only cooking.
My chicken tomato hotpot works best in a wide cast iron dish and uses chicken thighs, tins of tomato, onion, pepper, maybe mushroom, herbs. Takes about 40 mins to cook and is good with rice or small pasta.
I use frozen white fish for Thai coconut green curry. Tin of coconut milk, green curry paste, onion, vegetables. 
I love my cast iron dish even if it is only an Aldi cheapo, not fancy French one.

In the UK, bread dumplings are not so common. Flour dumplings with kidney fat (suet) are more usual.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> I have a couple of standby recepies when I have student lodgers but dont do much vegetarian only cooking.
> My chicken tomato hotpot works best in a wide cast iron dish and uses chicken thighs, tins of tomato, onion, pepper, maybe mushroom, herbs. Takes about 40 mins to cook and is good with rice or small pasta.
> I use frozen white fish for Thai coconut green curry. Tin of coconut milk, green curry paste, onion, vegetables.
> I love my cast iron dish even if it is only an Aldi cheapo, not fancy French one.
> ...



I like the chicken tom Hotpot. any details?

Currently working on a dead simple pizza dough for starters...


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Sep 2019)

Salad.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Salad.



Don't bet on it.


----------



## CharlesF (28 Sep 2019)

I find Nigel Slater has simple recipes
Nigel Slater


----------



## MichaelW2 (28 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I like the chicken tom Hotpot. any details?
> 
> Currently working on a dead simple pizza dough for starters...


Heat oil in wide pan. Gently fry onions (don't burn or they taste nasty). Add chopped red/yellow peppers. Add mushrooms, finely cubed courgettes or carrots or anything else. Add crushed garlic ( really don't burn this). Add one or two tins of tomato. The whole tomatoes are better than ready chopped ones. Cut them up in the can.I use either. Add herbs, salt pepper and chicken stock cube. If you need more liquid, rinse out the tomato tins. Place chicken thighs in pan and cover with the tomato mix. Cover with lid and simmer gently until cooked. ( About 30-40 mins).
When you take the lid off it can hold a lot of condensed water. If you have plenty of liquid in the pan, let this drip away so you dont dilute the sauce.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Pasta bake... Can't get more idiot proof than that, plus it's very versatile and good at using up random bits... Mine serves two people for three days, so would work nicely for serving six for one day.

1 carton passata plus a little water to rinse the carton
1 large onion , roughly chopped
4 cloves garlic, chopped
1 bay leaf
generous teaspoon smoked paprika
oregano to taste
black pepper to taste
chilli flakes to taste
Whatever other vegetables you have to hand, chopped. Sweet pepper, courgette, mushrooms etc
250g sauteed beef mince or cooked green lentils (100g uncooked weight) or any leftover cooked meat
1 stock cube, vegetable or otherwise
Other stuff to taste: olives, capers, chopped bacon or chopped chorizo

Plus:

300g (uncooked weight) pasta spirals
Enough grated cheese to top. You can mix and match cheese to taste.

This sauce lends itself to doing in a crock pot, but a pan on the hob is fine. 

If doing in the crock pot, just load everything in the pot except for the vegetables and meat / lentils, put on low and leave for around 4 hours on low. A couple of hours or so before you want the sauce, add the vegetables and meat / lentils.

If doing in a pan on the hob, dry fry the beef mince and reserve. Use the dripping from the beef to sweat off the veggies. You might need to use a bit of vegetable oil for this if not using beef mince. When the veggies are tender, add the carton of passata, the seasonings, the beef and all the other bits. Bring to a simmer and let cook slowly for around half an hour to 40 mins.

Check sauce for seasoning. You may want to add some salt, and, if the tomatoes are a bit acidic, a teaspoon of sugar.

Cook the pasta according to instructions. When the pasta is cooked, drain, tip into the sauce and make sure all the pasta is coated. Tip this into a large ovenproof dish, cover the top with cheese.

Bake in a preheated oven 180C (fan) for 20 mins.

Serve with a salad and garlic bread on the side.


----------



## Ripple (28 Sep 2019)

What's wrong with simply ordering some stuff at local takeaway?


----------



## alicat (28 Sep 2019)

Ripple said:


> What's wrong with simply ordering some stuff at local takeaway?



It fails the 'relatively cheap' test, I fear.


----------



## Poacher (28 Sep 2019)

Some good suggestions so far. If you're looking for veggie recipes, soya mince can be substituted for meat in many cases - it would work well in @Reynard 's pasta bake, for example.
I guess you may need a bio/health food shop in Germany for the dried form; I find frozen vegemince easier to use. If you have a local Lidl (almost certain?), they've just introduced a product called Next Level Hack, which is worth investigating. Might also help to have a look on cookingbites.com, which started as a sideshoot from cyclechat and has a few of us as occasional posters, not necessarily under the same name.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Poacher said:


> Some good suggestions so far. If you're looking for veggie recipes, soya mince can be substituted for meat in many cases - it would work well in @Reynard 's pasta bake, for example.



I should have thought of that. But it's one of those things I very rarely use, as I prefer the lentils. I'll often use lentils to "cut" beef mince or lamb mince.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Pearl barley is a good alternative to rice and makes a fabby mushroom "risotto". The fact that it's wholegrain makes it pretty substantial, and it's one of those things that (again) works well in a crock pot due to the fact that it needs a long cooking time.

Pearl barley
Fresh mushrooms, sliced
Dried mushrooms, soaked.
Vegetable stock
Bay leaf
Thyme
Pepper
Butter
Grated cheese - doesn't have to be Parmesan

Put the pearl barley and stock (to cover generously) in a crock pot set on high. I can't give you quantities here, as it's a while since I've made this, but for the barley, look at the portion size on the packet and work from there. Add the bay leaf, thyme and pepper. Add the reconstituted dried mushrooms and the soaking liquid, taking care not to add the grit. Let this cook, stirring occasionally.

Add a glug of stock each time most of the liquid has been absorbed, and repeat until the barley is really tender.

While the barley is cooking, saute the sliced mushrooms, and add when the barley is nearly done.

When the barley is really tender, check for seasoning. Add a generous quantity of butter and the grated cheese. Stir thoroughly before serving.

This takes a good couple of hours or so to do, so is the kind of thing to have on the go when you're multi-tasking. And it's good, filling stodge.


----------



## graham bowers (28 Sep 2019)

Five spice torfu skewers for 4.

16 smallish new potatoes boiled in lightly salted water until tender.
16 button mushrooms, stalks removed.
Smoked or plain tofu. I use smoked. Cut in to bite sized chunks.
16 Chunks of courgette.
1 or 2 red peppers cut in to bite sized chunks.

Marinade:
100 ml of tomato puree
60 ml light soy sauce
The juice of 2 fresh limes.
15 ml (1 tablespoon) of chinese 5 spice powder.
Salt and freshly ground black pepper.

Chuck everything in the marinade for a bit. Time doesn't seem to be too important. Half an hour is enough.
Thread the bits onto 8 kebab skewers.
Place under a grill at medium to high setting.
Grill until done, turning frequently. Brush any remaining marinade on as they are cooking.

I tend not to count the spuds etc and any excess gets put on skewers and / or a baking tray in the oven. I up the quantity of marinade appropriately. Serve with an accompaniment of your choice. Salad, oven chips etc.
https://www.slimmingworld.co.uk/recipes/syn-free-chips
Fry light can be replaced with regular cooking oil from a spray dispenser.

We have this fairly often.


T


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Sep 2019)

Tortilla - aka potato & onion omelette. Slice an onion and some spuds, fry in olive oil for 15-20 minutes, turning it over and around a bit so everything gets a go at the heat. When they look done, add beaten eggs - two per eater - cover, and cook gently till the top is _just _not liquid. Put upturned plate on top and turn everything upside down (ie, the whole pan - the omelette ends up other-way-up on the plate). Put pan back on heat and slide omelette back off plate into pan, cook for another minute or two then serve with a side salad. Cheap, filling, delicious, healthy. Never met anyone who didn't love it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Sep 2019)

The best pasta ever.

Slice up four cloves of garlic very thin and fry with a sprig of basil in olive oil. Once the garlic starts to brown, remove the basil and add a bottle of sieved tomatoes and maybe 4 tablespoons of grated parmesan. Add maybe 3 or 4 tablespoons of olive oil and then mix well on a medium heat for 10 minutes, blending the oil with the tomato. 

Put some pasta on and cook for 7-8 minutes (very al dente)

Add to sauce and let the pasta soak up the sauce

Cook for 5 minutes on a low heat, serve with a heavy sprinkling of parmesan.

Good on it's own or with ham, chicken, meatballs, whatever.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Tortilla - aka potato & onion omelette. Slice an onion and some spuds, fry in olive oil for 15-20 minutes, turning it over and around a bit so everything gets a go at the heat. When they look done, add beaten eggs - two per eater - cover, and cook gently till the top is _just _not liquid. Put upturned plate on top and turn everything upside down (ie, the whole pan - the omelette ends up other-way-up on the plate). Put pan back on heat and slide omelette back off plate into pan, cook for another minute or two then serve with a side salad. Cheap, filling, delicious, healthy. Never met anyone who didn't love it.



If you do this in a pan with a metal handle, no need to flip. Just pop in a hot oven for a few minutes until set.

I do this regularly; it's another great way of using up random leftovers / veggies that want using up because they're a bit tired. Tortilla, frittata - it's all much of a muchness.  It's great with a dab of sweet chilli sauce on the side.

This is also great cold. Makes a wonderful packed lunch and good for taking on a picnic.


----------



## MichaelW2 (28 Sep 2019)

Diogenes said:


> The best pasta ever.
> 
> Slice up four cloves of garlic very thin and fry with a sprig of basil in olive oil. Once the garlic starts to brown, remove the basil and add a bottle of sieved tomatoes and maybe 4 tablespoons of grated parmesan. Add maybe 3 or 4 tablespoons of olive oil and then mix well on a medium heat for 10 minutes, blending the oil with the tomato.
> 
> ...


My quick pasta sauce includes a small tin of anchovies. I use the olive oil to cook with and add all the anchovies later. They break up in the heat and add lots of flavour. Probably a useful camping recepie but I haven't done it on my Trangia yet.

I was surprised how al dente they do pasta a good restaurants in Rome.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> My quick pasta sauce includes a small tin of anchovies. I use the olive oil to cook with and add all the anchovies later. They break up in the heat and add lots of flavour. Probably a useful camping recepie but I haven't done it on my Trangia yet.
> 
> I was surprised how al dente they do pasta a good restaurants in Rome.



Likewise if doing a pasta tonnato - the only time I'll buy tuna in oil, as I use the oil to sweat off the onions and garlic and get the sauce going.


----------



## Poacher (28 Sep 2019)

Love the way the "Similar threads" features a link to "An idiot abroad".
Will you be consulting m'learned friends, @Andy in Germany ?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2019)

Try Chicken Marbella. It's dead easy. Even I can cook it. It makes life a lot easier if you use prunes and olives with the pits already removed.






https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/chicken_marbella/


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

Woah... I need to start printing things off. Many thanks, and please keep the ideas coming (with the possible exception of @Poacher) 

Knödel/Dumplings with Tomato sauce are currently cooking. Will report on success or lack thereof later...


----------



## Poacher (28 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Woah... I need to start printing things off. Many thanks, and please keep the ideas coming (with the possible exception of @Poacher)


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Another cheap and easy eat is a chilli con carne - or a chilli non carne.

Carton of passata
One large onion, chopped
4 cloves garlic
Bay leaf
Oregano
Smoked paprika
Chilli flakes (to taste)
Black pepper
One stock cube of choice

Make tomato sauce in the usual way - see my pasta bake recipe. A basic tomato sauce is a building block of loads of different dishes. Then add the following:

One can of kidney beans, drained
250g beef mince or green lentils, cooked (100g uncooked weight) or soya mince. (Or a combination thereof)

Once the sauce is made and simmering, dry fry the beef and add along with the kidney beans (and lentils or soya mince if using). Simmer for a further 20 mins (if making on the hob) or leave longer if using a crock pot. Check the final sauce for seasoning, and then finish off with a few squares of bitter chocolate.

Serve with rice, with grated cheese, salted tortilla chips and half fat sour cream or creme fraiche on the side.

Alternatively, use to top jacket potatoes, or else make enchiladas. Roll the filling in corn tortillas, cover with grated cheese and some sliced, pickled jalapenos and bake in the oven for 20 mins.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Sep 2019)

By the way, I can recommend this guys channel. His parmesan omelettes are fantastic and these potatoes are delicious -


View: https://youtu.be/XOatJPocjDo


----------



## perplexed (29 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I like the chicken tom Hotpot. any details?
> 
> *Currently working on a dead simple pizza dough for starters*...



The below is how I make pizza at home. This is sufficient for two adults.

Topping:

Fry off a reasonably finely chopped onion in as little oil as you can get away with and set aside
Drain a tin of tuna
Capers
Olives
Mozzarella, sliced up
Tomato puree
Anchovies (controversial, but I love 'em)


For the base:

6 oz flour
Quarter teaspoon of baking powder
A pinch of coarse sea salt
A pinch of coarse ground pepper
Splash of olive oil
Mix in a bowl, slowly adding small quantities of cold water to get a consistency which is rollable and not soggy
Roll into a size and shape roughly the size of a dinner plate

In the pan you used to fry the onion (I would just add the caveat that the frying pan you use needs to be able to be shoved under the grill for the best results), 'dry fry' your pizza base for a few minutes. No need to add any oil, the residue from your onion juice is fine. When it lightly browns, remove the pan from the heat, take a dinner plate, stick it face down over the pan and then invert the pan so the pizza comes out cooked side up.

From the plate, slide the pizza base back into the pan to cook the other side. Again, no need for any more oil.

Lower the heat. Spread some tomato puree with the the back of a spoon over the pizza, whilst the other side is cooking. Sprinkle on the onion you cooked and set aside earlier.

Spread out the drained tuna, and cover with mozzerella. Add the olives, capers and anchovies.

By now, the underside should be cooked.

Drizzle with a bit of olive oil and bung the pizza, still in your grill-suitable pan, under the grill for a few minutes until the cheese melts/starts to brown.

Sometimes I'll stick an egg on top too if I'm feeling extravagent.

We have it with salad.

This sounds more complicated that it is, but it's a doddle and actually pretty quick.


----------



## iandg (29 Sep 2019)

I have 4 children. There was a meal they used to call '1st night away tea' because it's what I cooked every time my wife was away somewhere easy to cook and quick to cook after a day at work.


Boil up enough pasta, add frozen or tinned sweetcorn to the water while it's cooking
Fry up Quorn chicken style pieces and add some spice while frying (Cajun, Moroccan, Jamaican - what ever takes your fancy).
Drain cooked pasta/sweetcorn and add the fried Quorn pieces, and stir in with a veggie Oxo stock cube.
Grate cheese into the mixture and stir in so it becomes nice and stringy.

Kids wolfed it down


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Sep 2019)

Tuna, egg, mayo salad. Hard-boil some eggs. Upend can of tuna on plate, chop a bit with a fork so it doesn't look quite so can-like. Slice eggs and arrange round tuna, sort of flower-petal stylie. Squirt on mayo to taste. Serve with salad.


----------



## Skanker (29 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Today I'm making Knödel which is a local dish based on soaking old bread in milk and making it into balls with onions and salt and pepper added. I think that's called dumplings in the UK but I'm not sure.


Sounds very similar to a dumpling.
I’ve never actually had a savoury Knödel, pm me a good recipe please, but I used to ski in Austria most years and GermKnödel is the greatest thing ever invented, so a good recipe for that would be appreciated too!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> Sounds very similar to a dumpling.
> I’ve never actually had a savoury Knödel, pm me a good recipe please, but I used to ski in Austria most years and GermKnödel is the greatest thing ever invented, so a good recipe for that would be appreciated too!



@Skanker The recipe I used is based on the one from the package of Knödel bread I bought:

250g dry bread bits (we can get packs of this but dried out toast would work just as well)
1/4 l Lukewarm milk
1 onion
30g Butter
3 eggs
Parsley
Salt
Pepper

Pour bread into mixing bowl.
Remember to heat milk.
Pour milk over bread
Leave for ten minutes
Slice onions and drop into mix and stir in, realise the onions should be heated with the butter. Heat butter and pour that in anyway.
Add three eggs
Mix in well
Add salt and pepper and mix that in too.
Leave for another ten minutes
Form Knödel with wet hands by making it into balls.
Drop into boiling salty water.
Boil for fifteen minutes
Remember the parsley.
Hope this doesn't matter too much.
Retrieve from water, note with astonishment the knödel aren't all mush
Serve with tomato sauce.

It says six Knödel, but I got nearer fifteen out of it. The onions were fine but the parsley would probably have improved matters.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

Ah, I need to try this. Although having said that, the mix is very similar to a basic sage and onion stuffing mix, so this is effectively poached stuffing balls. A good way of using up stale bread or rolls though.

FWIW, my copy of "Kuchnia Polska" has a dozen different recipes for knedle, some using stale bread, some using potato. A real varied bunch of sweet and savoury ones, both stuffed and plain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, I need to try this. Although having said that, the mix is very similar to a basic sage and onion stuffing mix, so this is effectively poached stuffing balls. A good way of using up stale bread or rolls though.
> 
> FWIW, my copy of "Kuchnia Polska" has a dozen different recipes for knedle, some using stale bread, some using potato. A real varied bunch of sweet and savoury ones, both stuffed and plain.



Funny how that works. I wonder if the nationalistic types who go on about "foriners" realise how similar we really are.

It's "Swedish meatballs" all over again...


----------



## annedonnelly (30 Sep 2019)

Have you seen Jack Monroe's Cooking on a Bootstrap stuff? It's all intended to be very cheap though there's nothing to stop you using better quality ingredients if you want. Lots of veggie & vegan recipes. There's a lentil bolognaise that I like & have used as the basis for a cottage pie type thing by sticking mashed sweet potato on the top - good comfort food!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2019)

Ripple said:


> What's wrong with simply ordering some stuff at local takeaway?





alicat said:


> It fails the 'relatively cheap' test, I fear.


And, quite likely, the 'healthy' test.


----------



## Poacher (30 Sep 2019)

I know I've been warned off, but couldn't resist coming back with some general advice.

Steer clear of recipes advertised as "3 ingredient" - they're probably adapted from a better recipe by leaving out things which made a tastier dish, just to meet the self-imposed constraint.

Small things such as herbs and spices make a huge difference; without them, a dish will be edible but lack the flavour it could have had. Usually they're undetectable in the finished product to all but a trained palate. In particular, and already mentioned, anchovies and smoked paprika, individually or combined, improve many recipes, even when they're not specified. My personal favourite is ground coriander, which features in most of what I cook - preferably freshly ground from whole seeds - it's certainly not just a "curry" spice.

To satisfy the cheap, simple and veggie requirement, use what's currently in season.
It may be a bit late in the year, but a glut of courgettes/zucchini always makes me want to cook Madhur Jaffrey's courgette 'meat'ball recipe, in large quantities because the cooked balls freeze very successfully. There's a whole shedload of variants online, but this one sticks closely to the original recipe in her classic book Eastern Vegetarian Cooking. It may look daunting, but it's quite straightforward in practice. A Magimix or similar food processor makes preparation a whole lot easier.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Funny how that works. I wonder if the nationalistic types who go on about "foriners" realise how similar we really are.
> 
> It's "Swedish meatballs" all over again...



^^^ this in spades. Mum is Belgian, and granny used to make kneukels, which are essentially the same thing still LOL. Except there, they were always sweet and served with brown sugar.

To quote Ambassador G'kar: "It's an Earth food. They are called Swedish meatballs. It's a strange thing, but every sentient race has its own version of these Swedish meatballs! I suspect it's one of those great universal mysteries which will either never be explained, or which would drive you mad if you ever learned the truth."


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> ^^^ this in spades. Mum is Belgian, and granny used to make kneukels, which are essentially the same thing still LOL. Except there, they were always sweet and served with brown sugar.
> 
> To quote Ambassador G'kar: "It's an Earth food. They are called Swedish meatballs. It's a strange thing, but every sentient race has its own version of these Swedish meatballs! I suspect it's one of those great universal mysteries which will either never be explained, or which would drive you mad if you ever learned the truth."



I knew you'd get the reference.

Beautiful Wife was interviewed at an intercultural church service yesterday about Japanese food, and pointed out that one speciality that people are very proud of locally called "Maultaschen" is almost identical to a "Typically Japanese" dish known as "Gyoza"

I have to admit though, that the Japanese are better at presentation.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

I definitely agree with you @Poacher 

A kitchen well stocked with what I'd call "cupboard staples" makes cooking tasty food so much easier. Off the top of my head, this is what I've always got knocking around:

Herbs: oregano, tarragon, thyme, dill, mint, sage, lemongrass ( all dried) plus bay, rosemary, thyme, parsley, chives and mint (in the garden)

Spices (whole / ground): cloves. cinnamon, cassia bark, nutmeg, cardamom, chilli flakes, star anise, mixed peppercorns, ginger, hot paprika, smoked paprika

Miscellaneous: medium curry powder, chinese 5 spice, fresh garlic, fresh ginger, assorted stock cubes, soy sauce, sesame oil, olive oil, rapeseed oil, worcestershire sauce, dried mushrooms, dried rose petals, tahini, smooth peanut butter, sweet chilli sauce, tomato ketchup, mayonnaise, mustard, creamed horseradish, pesto, golden syrup, honey

Canned goods: passata, chickpeas, kidney beans, baked beans, peas, sweetcorn, pineapple, anchovies

Dried goods: rice, pasta spirals, spaghetti, bulgur wheat, egg noodles, rice noodles, spazele, polenta, pearl barley, haricot beans, green lentils, cornflour, flour (plain, self-raising, strong, atta & rye), porridge oats


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I knew you'd get the reference.







> Beautiful Wife was interviewed at an intercultural church service yesterday about Japanese food, and pointed out that one speciality that people are very proud of locally called "Maultaschen" is almost identical to a "Typically Japanese" dish known as "Gyoza"
> 
> I have to admit though, that the Japanese are better at presentation.



Steamed filled dumplings... Like Polish pierogi then.  I like the ones filled with sauerkraut and mushrooms.


----------



## Poacher (30 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I definitely agree with you @Poacher
> 
> A kitchen well stocked with what I'd call "cupboard staples" makes cooking tasty food so much easier. Off the top of my head, this is what I've always got knocking around:
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same as my kitchen standard ingredients; I'd add basil (fresh at the moment, but dried is OK) and tins of mushy peas for my confusion cooking take on _bifes de atum em cebolada. _Pomegranate molasses is a wonderful addition to an otherwise ordinary vinaigrette.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

Poacher said:


> Pretty much the same as my kitchen standard ingredients; I'd add basil (fresh at the moment, but dried is OK) and tins of mushy peas for my confusion cooking take on _bifes de atum em cebolada. _Pomegranate molasses is a wonderful addition to an otherwise ordinary vinaigrette.



I prefer a jar of pesto as fresh basil is something I don't use over much, and the pesto keeps better. Forgot the balsamic vinegar as well.

Never had an affinity for mushy peas, but I also forgot yellow split peas - a must during the winter for pea & ham soup.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2019)

I'm experimenting wht these recipes. So far dumplings have been a success, and sliced baked tatties went down a storm.

As it looks like I'll finally have a job again soon, thoughts return to energy foods. I'd really like to make may own flapjack/Energy bars. I could buy some but packaging overkill seems to be taken to extreme on these things. When I was a child my mum made them with treacle which isn't easy to get here except in very expensive Boutique "English shops". I can however get _Zuckerrübensirup _(Sugar Syrup) which would work as a substitute despite looking like Marmite, and is available in 5Kg buckets, apparently.

I'm after a recipe that lets me make something oats based, with some dried fruits, and not too dry or like eating a haystack. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2019)

I'll have a look in some of my dedicated biscuit cookbooks for you if you want.

BTW, you want to look for Kunsthonig - that's pretty well much interchangeable with golden syrup.


----------



## winjim (22 Oct 2019)

Celeriac and butternut squash lasagne. You can make all the bits ahead of time and just assemble it as required. Don't spare the nutmeg.

https://www.everynookandcranny.net/roasted-squash-celeriac-caramelised-onion-lasagne/


----------



## annedonnelly (22 Oct 2019)

A friend asked for my flapjack recipe so she must think it's nice 

6oz hard marg
1 tbsp golden syrup
4oz demerara sugar
8oz oats

Melt sugar, marg & syrup in pan
Mix in oats
Press mix into baking tin
Cook at gas mark 4 for about 25 mins
Cut into pieces while warm.

You can add dried fruit if you like, or ginger - crystallized or ground.
You could also cover with chocolate after cooking


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'll have a look in some of my dedicated biscuit cookbooks for you if you want.
> 
> BTW, you want to look for Kunsthonig - that's pretty well much interchangeable with golden syrup.



Yes please, thanks for the tip by the way.



winjim said:


> Celeriac and butternut squash lasagne. You can make all the bits ahead of time and just assemble it as required. Don't spare the nutmeg.
> 
> https://www.everynookandcranny.net/roasted-squash-celeriac-caramelised-onion-lasagne/



Looks disconceringly complex at first glance but I like the idea. Will print it out and worky my way up to it, many thanks.



annedonnelly said:


> A friend asked for my flapjack recipe so she must think it's nice
> 
> 6oz hard marg
> 1 tbsp golden syrup
> ...



Yum. I didn't realise it was that simple. That's one for the weekend methinks...


----------



## winjim (22 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Looks disconceringly complex at first glance but I like the idea. Will print it out and worky my way up to it, many thanks.


Looks more complex than it is, really. I've always just used dried lasagne sheets for it, so you don't have to make that bit. The rest is basically just mashed veg and caramelised onions.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes please, thanks for the tip by the way.



Looks like you got a recipe to get you started - most flapjack recipes are much of a muchness to be fair.

Make sure your tin is not too big for the quantity as you need the mix to be a couple of centimetres deep. Also, silicone baking paper is a good thing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2019)

Okay, today is the day.

A variation on @annedonnelly's flapjack recipe is now cooling on the balcony, and I've made pizza dough which appears to have territorial ambitions.


----------



## annedonnelly (27 Oct 2019)

Looking forward to seeing the photos...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2019)

annedonnelly said:


> Looking forward to seeing the photos...



I'll see what I can do, but if the dough doesn't stop expanding at the current rate I'll have to evacuate soon. I'm supposed to leave it for two hours and it is already peeping over the top of the bowl with 45 minutes to go.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll see what I can do, but if the dough doesn't stop expanding at the current rate I'll have to evacuate soon. I'm supposed to leave it for two hours and it is already peeping over the top of the bowl with 45 minutes to go.



A tip for you from a regular bread baker - watch the dough, not the clock.

Rate of rise depends on temperature, humidity, flour type, atmospheric pressure etc.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2019)

annedonnelly said:


> Looking forward to seeing the photos...



Poo. I forgot to take pictures. If there's something left when I get back thos afternoon I'll rectify that. However, the cooking experience was generally a success:


The Pizza dough did not take over the living room.
The Boys devoured the pizzas witht heir usual enthusiasm, but even the three of them (aged 14, 15, and 17) did not manage to polish off all four.
The Flapjack, despite being rather... solid, was devoured with equal enthusiasm, causing a rare brief period of silence in the kitchen.
I failed to burn down the kitchen. Considering that on one occasion as a teenager I caused an alarm sufficient for the local fire brigade to be called out while trying to make toast, this is quite a relief.
Further experiments may follow.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Oct 2019)

Idiot proof you say?

Here's a 3 minute recipe;

1 lightly oil (ie brushed on) a small frying pan
sprinkle grated parmesan in, covering the base to approx 5mm, 1/4 inch and heat until melted and bubbling
Add one beaten egg with salt & pepper to taste
heat until omelette is desired consistency
Fold and serve.

Delicious.


View: https://youtu.be/1M1RB2wDVLA


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Idiot proof you say?
> 
> Here's a 3 minute recipe;
> 
> ...




I like that one. Possibly something to try for the weekend, thanks.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I like that one. Possibly something to try for the weekend, thanks.


Just made one for lunch with some Wiltshire ham.

Then had to make another cos the wife snaffled it!


----------



## annedonnelly (28 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Poo. I forgot to take pictures. If there's something left when I get back thos afternoon I'll rectify that. However, the cooking experience was generally a success:
> 
> 
> The Pizza dough did not take over the living room.
> ...



Maybe the flapjack didn't need so long in the oven, or maybe a smaller tin so it's thicker. Worth experimenting a bit.

All in all sounds like a great success!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Oct 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> I love my cast iron dish even if it is only an Aldi cheapo, not fancy French one.


Cast Iron cookware is the dogs dooh-daahs. Have 2 small and 1 large cast iron deep fry pans which are brill as you can use ‘em on the hobb, oven or bbq. Also have a large Le-Creuset. But, am after a large cast Iron Dutch Pot for bonfire usage!
Cast pans purchased from Nisbets.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Cast Iron cookware is the dogs dooh-daahs. Have 2 small and 1 large cast iron deep fry pans which are brill as you can use ‘em on the hobb, oven or bbq. Also have a large Le-Creuset. But, am after a large cast Iron Dutch Pot for bonfire usage!
> Cast pans purchased from Nisbets.


Do you have some devilishly cunning way of stopping stuff sticking to the bottom? When I was young, I had to leave the burned-on remains of a _coq au vin _out in the back garden for two weeks before the local cats managed to remove the residue.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Do you have some devilishly cunning way of stopping stuff sticking to the bottom? When I was young, I had to leave the burned-on remains of a _coq au vin _out in the back garden for two weeks before the local cats managed to remove the residue.


Proper attention to regularly seasoning the pans and not letting stuff burn!!


----------



## MichaelW2 (29 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Do you have some devilishly cunning way of stopping stuff sticking to the bottom? When I was young, I had to leave the burned-on remains of a _coq au vin _out in the back garden for two weeks before the local cats managed to remove the residue.


Season cast iron with cooking oil to create a non stick surface


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Oct 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> Season cast iron with cooking oil to create a non stick surface


My experiments thus far suggests lard is the most effective. One seasoning suggestion I found was to bake the pans upside down in the oven, this also seems to work.
Any thoughts from your experience?


----------



## lazybloke (30 Oct 2019)

Not a recipe- just some advice for when you've excitedly picked purple sprouting three months early: Don't boil it with other veg unless you want BLUE CAULIFLOWER


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Oct 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> My experiments thus far suggests lard is the most effective. One seasoning suggestion I found was to bake the pans upside down in the oven, this also seems to work.
> Any thoughts from your experience?



The problem with that is all the stuff falls out onto the floor of the oven.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Oct 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> The problem with that is all the stuff falls out onto the floor of the oven.


But cooks beautifully and doesn't stick to the pan....


----------



## johnblack (31 Oct 2019)

Quick and lazy curry recipe. 

Fry onions, garlic and preferred curry spices in a pan, not too hot. (You can blend them if you want when soft, but don't need to) Add desired meat / vegetables. When browned to your liking, add a carton of fresh soup, I like a lentil soup, but works well with carrot and coriander, vegetable soup or the like. Leave to simmer for as long as you want and serve when you're ready.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2019)

annedonnelly said:


> Maybe the flapjack didn't need so long in the oven, or maybe a smaller tin so it's thicker. Worth experimenting a bit.
> 
> All in all sounds like a great success!



Made Flapjack 2.0 this week. I left this one for the suggested time in the oven and it came out a bit crumbly. No problems with taste though.

So next time I'll give it ten minutes longer because I think the sugar cane doesn't have the stickyness of treacle.


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Nov 2019)

Have you seen the three ingredient cookies in the other thread? Sounds like it might be worth a try too. I expect bananas are available in Germany


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2019)

annedonnelly said:


> Have you seen the three ingredient cookies in the other thread? Sounds like it might be worth a try too. I expect bananas are available in Germany



I have seen some on trading caravans...


----------



## Deafie (11 Apr 2020)

annedonnelly said:


> Have you seen Jack Monroe's Cooking on a Bootstrap stuff? It's all intended to be very cheap though there's nothing to stop you using better quality ingredients if you want. Lots of veggie & vegan recipes. There's a lentil bolognaise that I like & have used as the basis for a cottage pie type thing by sticking mashed sweet potato on the top - good comfort food!


That is a great site. Thanks


----------



## Eziemnaik (11 Apr 2020)

Im not sure how of a common knowledge is that but if you are struggling with sticky pans use butter instead of oil especially when cooking fish or eggs


----------



## Eziemnaik (2 May 2020)

Idiot proof dulce de leche or toffee
Put a closed tin of condensed milk in a pot of water (cover it completly)
Put on gentle simmer for 3 hours
Cool down and enjoy


----------



## vickster (2 May 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Idiot proof dulce de leche or toffee
> Put a closed tin of condensed milk in a pot of water (cover it completly)
> Put on gentle simmer for 3 hours
> Cool down and enjoy


Even easier https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/260491872 
no need to use gas or electricity for 3 hours👍


----------



## Eziemnaik (2 May 2020)

Hehehehe but it does not count as a recipe


----------



## vickster (2 May 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Hehehehe but it does not count as a recipe


Boiling a tin in a saucepan is hardly cooking either!


----------



## Eziemnaik (2 May 2020)

Point taken - nevertheless it is one of the tricks you learn in a trade which always work


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 May 2020)

Chickpeas and spinach - veggie, healthy and tasty
You can use tinned chickpeas
Gently fry few cloves of sliced/mashed/diced garlic
Take some chickpeas, add the garlic, cumin, ground corriander, smoked paprika and blend it into a puree
Sautee spinach with some butter, add puree, add whole chickpeas season and serve with some bread
I like to add some tahini as well but it is up to you


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> View attachment 520301
> 
> Chickpeas and spinach - veggie, healthy and tasty
> You can use tinned chickpeas
> ...


Make something similar but you forgot the chilli


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 May 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Make something similar but you forgot the chilli


A friend of mine used to say if you master the use of garlic, chilli, cilantro, salt and sugar you can fix anything


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 May 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> A friend of mine used to say if you master the use of garlic, chilli, cilantro, salt and sugar you can fix anything


You forgot pepper - God's monosodium glutamate. (Unrelated, I haven't a clue what cilantro even is.)


----------



## The Crofted Crest (6 May 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> (Unrelated, I haven't a clue what cilantro even is.)



USian for coriander.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 May 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> USian for coriander.


Ah! Interesting. Why that one of all the 'erbs, I wonder?


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 May 2020)

It goes well with Moroccan, Indian, Thai, Mexican, Vietnamese and many others
Stir fry fell flat? Add coriander 
Chili misses something? Add coriander
Tagine need extra punch? Add corriander


----------



## The Crofted Crest (6 May 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Ah! Interesting. Why that one of all the 'erbs, I wonder?



It's from the Spanish. I believe. Which in a sense is also USian.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 May 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> It goes well with Moroccan, Indian, Thai, Mexican, Vietnamese and many others
> Stir fry fell flat? Add coriander
> Chili misses something? Add coriander
> Tagine need extra punch? Add corriander


What's wrong with ketchup?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> It goes well with Moroccan, Indian, Thai, Mexican, Vietnamese and many others
> Stir fry fell flat? Add coriander
> Chili misses something? Add coriander
> Tagine need extra punch? Add corriander


You can never have enough chilli !


----------



## alicat (6 May 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Idiot proof dulce de leche or toffee
> Put a closed tin of condensed milk in a pot of water (cover it completly)
> Put on gentle simmer for 3 hours
> Cool down and enjoy



Thank you for this recipe. It may not help my diet but it will help me get rid of two tins in the cupboard.


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 May 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> What's wrong with ketchup?


Nothing at all, I like to add some to any ragu or sweet and sour sauce - free glutamate (never let anybody claim that MSG is bad - it is like saying parmesan, miso or tomatoes are bad)


----------



## HMS_Dave (6 May 2020)

Corned beef hash.

Large tin Corned beef
Tin of baked beans
Grated onion
2.5kg of potatoes boiled and mashed
Mix together put into large oven dish with grated cheese on top and bake for about 20 mins.

Done. Freeze what you dont eat for a quick snack when reheated...


----------



## Blue Hills (6 May 2020)

alicat said:


> Thank you for this recipe. It may not help my diet but it will help me get rid of two tins in the cupboard.


I found some the other day, chucked it into my normal cycling snack recipe. May make it a regular ingredient. Lots of energy in it for sure i think.


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 May 2020)

If you ever find yourself with an excess of toffee/dulce de leche









Idiot proof banana and toffee cheesecake

Crush some biscuits, mix with melted butter (sand for castles consistency)
Press it gently in the glass/mold
Mix same amounts of cream cheese and cream, add sugar, tiny squeeze of lemon, some toffee, put into glass
Slice bananas mix with dulce de leche, put on top
Need a few hours to set in the fridge


----------



## Eziemnaik (8 Sep 2020)

Restaurant quality chicken stock/broth

1/2 chopped chicken (or a couple of carcasses)
2 med onions
2 med carrots
1 parsnip
Salt, peppercorns, allspice, MSG

Wash the chix, cover with cold water (3l) and bring to gentle simmer on med heat, constantly skimming
Once simmering lower the heat again and add salt and msg (3:1 ratio)
Wash the veg
Chop carrots and parsnip into big chunks
Quarter onions without peeling (skin is kept for color)
Heat up a skillet (no oil), put the onions in, charr them untill black)
After roughly 1.5 - 2h, add veg to the pot, keep barely simmer (very gently) for another 1 - 1.5h

Cool down, keep meat and veg separate from the stock, can be kept for a couple of days in the fridge, freezes beautifully

Important things are skimming if you would like a beautiful, clear stock without clarification step, and use a fresh meat

Don't be scared of MSG, use it with head
You can serve the chicken with the broth and some angel's hair pasta and chopped parsley, or use it for anything else


----------



## Electric_Andy (8 Sep 2020)

One of my favourites is this (I use chicken which you can leave out).

Put some jasmine rice on to cook.
Oil a wok with a plain oil and some toasted sesame oil. Fry your meat (tofu? Or just leave this bit out) with some Miso paste, Chinese spice and pepper, add chilli to taste. Add green peppers, spring onions, loads of fresh ginger and some garlic. Courgette is nice too.
Add soy sauce and dish it out before the veggies go soft.

I buy Hikari Inaka miso paste of Amazn, fiver for 400g


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2020)

Many thanks for the responses: I wasn't getting notifications for this thread for some reasons, so I'll go back through it.

Not just now though as I need to concentrate on the current culinary adventure: I'm _boiling an egg_...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Many thanks for the responses: I wasn't getting notifications for this thread for some reasons, so I'll go back through it.
> 
> Not just now though as I need to concentrate on the current culinary adventure: I'm _boiling an egg_...


First, catch your chicken...


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> First, catch your chicken...



Hmm...


----------



## Eziemnaik (12 Sep 2020)

If you have an access to paella pan, and made some extra chicken stock you can put it to a fantastic use




Chicken paella for 2 (hungry) people
1 big red pepper
1 big onion
Tomato pure/concentrate 2tbps
Passata/tomato _frito _1cup
Saffron & smoked paprika (you can get away with paella ready seasoning, should be available in migrants shops)
Chicken stock
Half a chix, chopped into bits, bone and all
Paella rice - you can use bomba (if you can find it), if not _arroz redondo_ will do
Amount of rice will depend on your pan, what you want is one *thin* layer covering the pan (one grain thin)
Paella pan (my experience use at least forearm wide pan for two)
Note on the rice - different varieties will need different amounts of liquid/stock, bomba being most absorbent (3.5 volume of liquid to rice), lesser varieties taking roughly 2.5volume

Fine dice veg, sauté on low fire untill sofrito becomes really sweet
Add tomato and tomato pure
Fry some more time, add your spices
Put sofrito aside, wipe the pan, high heat, fry the chicken untill golden brown, mix with sofrito
Clear the pan
Heat up some oil, gently fry the rice (it will help each grain being less sticky, also gives extra flavour - do not skip this step)
Add sofrito and chicken to the rice, add measured volume of stock
High heat, cook without stirring too much for about 6-8min, check seasoning halfway through (I start with each element seasoned so it is easier),adjust salt n pepper
After that we have two options
Either turn the heat to very low, and be mindfull so it doesn't burn
Or put your paella into the 190c oven and finish it there for another 10-12 min
Total cooking time depends on the rice and your stove, shouldn't exceed 16-18min
.


----------

